# What car to go for?



## newuberian (Dec 30, 2016)

Hi,
I am part time uberian, driving since a year with Skoda Octavia Euro5. Because of the new emission policy i may need to change my car. I am wondering what would be the best bate for me..my score is 4.93 now and would their be any possibilities to have conversion kit(or anything like that) to make euro5 to euro6. I really do not want to spend another 10 grand to buy a car.. i have just bought this one one and half year ago..
Please guys, advise me. 
thank you.


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

Get a 10 year old Camry or Corolla.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Camry
10 year old Camry can be super comfy for the pax. Spend about 100$ on detailing inside, and outside, and it will look new. It will be better than 2016 Altima, fusion , etc


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

This guy is in the UK. Camrys and Corollas we know in the states are NOT what he gets over there. They have things like the Avensis and the Auris. Avensis is a little smaller than a Camry and the Auris is similar to the Corolla iM/Scion iM here.

2011 Auris Hybrid will run you in the 7K range and get your costs down. 74mpg, 89g/km, 55K miles...

https://usedcars.toyota.co.uk/en/used-toyota/Toyota/Auris/18-VVT-i-HSD-T4-5-Dr-r1bs9wy

2011 Peugeot 308, diesel, auto, facelifted, black, tidy, low miles, 3K price, how can you pass that up...

https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201804235845001

Need something bigger? 2012 508 Estate, also diesel/auto, blue, fresh cambelt, 4750 price

https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201810051219431

Like your Skoda? Want a newer one? 2016 Rapid Spaceback with 13K on the clock under 6K pounds...

https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201809230796967

I don't know what year your car is or how many miles but I'm sure part exchanging it will take these prices down some. You can get petrol or diesel, manual or auto, just don't buy something you can't afford like a BMW or Audi or anything and you'll be fine.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

In my opinion the number one car to get for UBER is the Toyota Prius. As of yet no other car company has made a hybrid that matches this cars gas mileage. When they get older they will need a Hybrid battery replacement, and if you're not comfy working SAFELY on a high voltage system then this repair will have to be done by a mechanic and will be one of the most expensive repairs you will have. If you DIY you can manage it for around $2,500 on parts. It is high voltage not like your regular battery, and if you're not careful replacing it yourself it could kill you I hear, but there are you tube videos on how to do it.






Runner up would be a Civic, or Corolla, or a Camry, maybe a Honda Fit ( Jazz). Im being honest a 4 cyl car with cheap replacement parts, and that will last 200,000 miles or more is what you want. I say this because I've never gone through brakes, tires, and oil changes so much in my life until I started doing this. I hear the Nissan Leaf the all electric car has battery issues, and like your laptop or RC car it looses the ability to maintain a full charge after about two years of use, and it already has a range of about 200 miles max full charge. You'll be driving 150 - 250 miles daily if you do UBER full time. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Zap (Oct 24, 2016)

To add to El Janitor's take on the Prius, here's real stats (City & HWY combined) for a '14 Prius V:










If you're driving London, you'll love this 'ugly puppy' with Level 5 trim.


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

Keep in mind Imperial gallons contain 5 quarts of fuel, not 4 quarts. Add 25% to those mileage numbers. However, they pay a LOT more for gasoline than we do here. Diesel fuel is always considered cheaper and hardly anyone makes a Diesel hybrid. VW Group has a new 2 liter diesel mild hybrid but it's going only in Audis at first. Mercedes has one (E300). Kia Sportage in Europe has a diesel hybrid model. You'll never see that in the states.

I'd stick with something simple. Diesel, four door hatchback, Euro 6, 3 to 5 years of age, miles above 50k, it'll be low cost motoring.


----------



## Onen (Oct 30, 2018)

newuberian said:


> Hi,
> I am part time uberian, driving since a year with Skoda Octavia Euro5. Because of the new emission policy i may need to change my car. I am wondering what would be the best bate for me..my score is 4.93 now and would their be any possibilities to have conversion kit(or anything like that) to make euro5 to euro6. I really do not want to spend another 10 grand to buy a car.. i have just bought this one one and half year ago..
> Please guys, advise me.
> thank you.


If you are driving in city of London and mainly driving in zone 1,it make sense for you to buy a hybrid car.I have been driving for Uber for nearly 4 years and have been using Prius all this time.Its very economical and trouble free car(As long as you maintain it according to Toyota Service interval).
Check out some of the imported second hand Prius.
With 10k budget you can get some decent Prius 
Good luck


----------

